# Trax 2010 in car footage in my R33 GTR



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Folks

check this out folks, it was awesome to use the GTR in anger although the Falken tyres weren't upto the grief I gave them but it isn't normally used on track! Roll on some more show and GO events!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/l/712d0YPklvYwT1T1cxgTCLLZ4WQ;www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol4dkR6NABQ : Show reel
http://www.facebook.com/l/712d0kleb-F-aa3oIzl5PoPma2g;www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlDe3uqnTUM : Track (prt one)
http://www.facebook.com/l/712d02Eh7BqnRnSwVJD05Q72DBg;www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmoL5fOAuxk : Track (prt two)

cheers

Martyn


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Good vid's Martyn... you need to re post the links though they take you to facebook and didn't open the vids, had to copy and paste the link to watch it..

One day I'll drive my baby.. I hope :sadwavey:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh I remember when I went sideways in the first corner when I first got my R33 GTS-T. I got over excited over-taking my mate in his GTi-R down the pit straight an entered to fast, 80mph sideways was good scary fun


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

*sliding was all a part of it lol*

We went into that corner in excess of 100mph and it let go at the rear so I just let it slide and kept it rollin, it did the same a couple of laps later even quicker and also in the BRDC section from a long right slide to short left slide!! It was an awesome experience but not as testing as Cadwell park!

cheers

Martyn


----------



## callumw (Nov 4, 2003)

At 0:36 you may have seen a person sitting at the apex of Luffield with a purple fluro jersey ..... if you did, that was me 

I may have some pics of the car bud as I was taking shots of the JDM Drifters and I stayed for the 1st public session after.


----------

